# Kids/Youth Art and Video Contest - Great Prizes



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Better formatted here: Halloween Contests!

ThirteenForHalloween.com is holding a Halloween visual art and video contest for individuals ages 5 to 18.

Categories
Elementary Art
Middle School Art
High School Art
All Ages Video or Animation

Prizes
All entrants that follow these written guidelines will have their work displayed in a special online art gallery on ThirteenforHalloween.com and will receive a free music download from M Ryan Taylor’s Halloween album, "Thirteen for Halloween."
4 winners will be chosen from the combined entries, one for each category. These winners will each be awarded a 1GB MP3/VoiceRecorder/Tuner and a "Thirteen for Halloween" CD.
Depending on merit, 1 winner may be chosen for the grand prize : a Video/MP3 player.

Directions
Please send the following information and materials by October 10, 2008:

Name, Age, Grade, School, Teacher, Address, Email.
Materials/medium used to create the artwork.
And one of the following:

Digital entry: Send only one digital photo (jpg, gif or png) of an original work of art in any style or medium to [email protected]

Physical entry: Send one 8x10" photo of the work to
ThirteenforHalloween.com Art Contest
Vocal Works
856 N 350 W
American Fork, UT 84003

Video entry: Upload your video or animation entry to any online video sharing service and send a link to [email protected]
Winners will be announced by October 24, 2008 at Halloween Contests!

Additional Guidelines for submission:
Art should reflect the theme of Halloween or Children at Halloween. See ThirteenForHalloween.com for ideas.
Art must be age appropriate for viewing by young people, 5-18 years of age.
Art must be original and not contain references to any copyrighted characters or logos.
By submitting an entry you agree to give ThirteenforHalloween.com permission to display the work in the onsite gallery.
Photos of original artwork cannot be returned.
VOID where prohibited.


----------

